# Roper Stove 1950's



## MrsTopkat (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi, I have a 1951 Roper Stove with 6 burners, double oven/broilers but it looks a mess. Especially on the top where years of use have permanently charred the burner area. It is extremely hard to clean and it never looks really nice and pristine. I'm looking to find products to clean it as well as something to refinish the top of my stove. Does anyone know of such a paint that can withstand high heat and would make the surface easier to clean. Would high heat spray paint work?  Could I be running the risk of ruining  my stove by doing this myself? All the refurbishing companies want anywhere from 2 to 5K + shipping to completely refurbish my stove. Appreciate any suggestions. Thanks! mrstopkat


----------



## bethany14 (Oct 27, 2006)

It's a shame we don't know if she figured it out.  I just saw one of those going for $13,000 on ebay!


----------

